# Sevcon PowerPak Programming



## PietPiraat (May 16, 2021)

Hi There,

I have a question regarding a Sevcon Powerpak controller which I recently obtained.
When I power up the controller, the onboard LED starts blinking continuously with a single flash.
Following the manual, I suspect this has something to do with "incorrect personalities" (or even a corrupted/faulty EEPROM).
So I'm looking for a way to access the parameters of the controller.

The most easy route is to rent/buy a "calibrator" tool. However these calibrators are very scarce to find, and very expensive.
The next best route is supposedly to use the PcPak Software. For this software to be able to program the PowerPak, you need the RS232-CAN version of the PcPak adapter, which is also hard to obtain, but less expensive then a calibrator.

I see that lots of people are using a regular IXXAT CAN adapter for programming Sevcon Gen4 controllers. So i'm wondering if it is possible to program a PowerPak with just a regular IXXAT SimplyCan adapter. (These adapters are pretty easy to obtain, multi-use, and pretty affordable).

I've also found that the user DaveAK managed to write a piece of software which emulated a calibrator back in 2012, but his website is offline, and the software is nowhere to be found. I'm also pretty interested in this approach.

If anybody knows if a regular IXXAT CAN adapter works with PcPak and a Sevcon Powerpak, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PuncturedCell (10 mo ago)

PietPiraat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a question regarding a Sevcon Powerpak controller which I recently obtained.
> When I power up the controller, the onboard LED starts blinking continuously with a single flash.
> ...


Did you ever find out if the SimplyCAN can be used for Sevcon GEN4 programming? - I'd rather spend half on the CAN too


----------



## jtcweb (Nov 12, 2015)

I too am interested in this. I have a SevCon Power Pack in my Taylor Dunn electric cart and would like to be able to interface with it.


----------

